# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Rrjeti Qe Ndot

## Darius

Sa orë në ditë kalojmë në internet? Vështirë të japësh një përgjigje të saktë por me siguri shumë orë dhe jo me kosto zero për mjedisin. Në studim i fundit i Harvard University në Boston ka nxjerrë se vetëm një klik i mausit tonë prodhon 5-10 gramë gaz karbonik në atmosferë, po aq sa prodhon edhe një furnelë elektrike për të një tas çaji.

Ky lajm që u publikua pak më parë në faqen elektronike të Times, në pak orë bëri xhiron e botës dhe natyrisht vëllai i madh nuk vonoi të thotë fjalën e tij. Google menjëherë kundërshtoi të dhënat e studimit në fjalë: sipas drejtuesve
të motorit të kërkimit më të përdorur në botë një klik i vetëm prodhon vetëm 0.2 gramë CO2. Por duke shkuar pak më tej ballafaqimit të shifrave, studimi i Universitetit të Harvardit denoncon shpërdorimet energjetike të internetit që nuk prekin vetëm Google. Sipas Alexander Wissner-Gross, fizikan dhe njeri prej autorëve të studimit, shumë site web janë përgjegjës për një shkallë të lartë të çlirimit të gazit karbonik nga gabimet në software apo probleme të tjera që zgjasin kohën dhe shtojnë energjinë kur dikush viziton faqet e tyre. E, midis tyre ka edhe site të njohur e shumë të frekuentuar.

Analizat tona  shpjegon ai  treguan se në 10 janar 2009, siti i kryeministrit anglez punonte vetëm me 64% të efikasitetit të tij, siti i mbretëreshës me 54% dhe ai i BBC-së vetëm me 49%. Po të konsiderojmë se janë miliona persona që çdo orë të çdo dite vozisin nëpër rrjet, llogaria për mjedisin del
me të vërtetë e kripur. Sipas studimeve amerikane rrjeti është përgjegjës për 2% të të gjithë sasisë së gazit serrë të prodhuar në planetin tonë çdo vit e për herë të parë, nga viti 2007, gjurma ekologjike e teknologjisë informative dhe të komunikimit ia kaloi për herë të parë asaj të prodhuar nga industria ajrore botërore. 

Megjithatë nuk është e thënë që zgjidhja e fundit është braktisja e internetit. Përkundrazi, sipas autorëve të studimit zgjidhja qendron pikërisht tek teknologjitë. Webi mund të reduktojë impaktin e tij mjedisor duke përdorur software që i bëjnë sitet më efikasë nga këndvështrimi energjetik përfundon Wissner-Gross. Me pak fjalë, një sit më i shpejtë jo vetëm që do kënaqë
përdoruesit e shumtë por do ta bënte rrjetin edhe pak më të gjelbër.

Marre nga revista *Alb-Shkenca*

----------


## Luarasi

wow. Nuk e dinja qe serveret djegin qymyr dhe nafte!!!

----------

